# 4 in 1 bucket controls



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi all

I have a Kioti CS2610 (the Australian version of the US CS2410) fitted with a FEL and 4 in 1 bucket. I have a query about the 4 in 1 hydraulic control system.

The FEL is controlled by a 4 way joy stick controller on the RHS of the tractor. The Joy stick has a button on the top which controls a solenoid operated 2 way valve located near the bucket. The valve diverts oil from the bucket ‘curl’ function to open/close the jaw function when the button on the joy stick is pushed. Its operation has always seemed a little counter intuitive as when you want to open the jaw, you push the button and pull the joy stick to the left (towards you) and to the right (away from you) to close the jaw. I originally thought it should be the opposite, but I have got use to its operation. It is easy reverse the operation as you only have to reverse the two output hoses on the two way valve.

On our Kioti back hoe, the operation seems natural as the various parts go out from you if you push the controls away and in when the leavers are pulled towards you.

I was just wondering if this is the normal way these controls are set up for the 4 in 1 or did the dealer reverse the two jaw control hoses when they assembled it. 

Cheers

Jayne


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Check out reversing the two lines at the 4-1 bucket end. Just swap the ends. Or perhaps the ends at the valve since that might be easier. Should solve your problem and get everything working more “natural”. 

Had to do the simaler on mine for what feels right to me.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

swap your hoses around if you can, the operation is not logical to the brain, --- a few years ago I hired a small Dingo mini loader with this same setup and it was a pain in the butt after operating excavators.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

yup, switching the hoses is the way to go, sure beats the heck outta trying to relearn how to walk all over again


----------



## Big shovel (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi , just joined and found this discussion on the four in one bucket and was wondering if anyone else has this same problem every now and then the bucket will not open and close . Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.🤔


----------

